# Female rats fighting



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

I apologise in advance for the length of this, but I think I need to give a bit of history first!

We got 2 rats a few years ago, one died shortly after, so we ended up getting two sisters from a rescue. The original rat (Blondie) was about 6 months when we got the sisters, who were about 3 months. We introduced them immediately, and they were soon inseperable and there was no fighting. When the sisters were about 2 years old they died (severe chest infections despite many months of treatment) and we went to get some more rats to keep Blondie company, and found 4 sisters, about 12 weeks old. Introduced them and they all got on fine (Blondie was always the dominant one) and lived happily together for about a year and a half. We had to have Blondie put down a few months ago (she was about 4, had a huge mammary tumour and severe arthritis in her back legs, yet still eating like a trouper). The girls coped fine, and one of the sisters became the dominant one, with no problems. Unfortunately, they were back and forth to the vets (they all seem to be getting mammary tumours) and at one visit, the dominant one coughed up a load of blood and then died at the vets. Was very sudden, and we have no idea what caused it. Now to the problem - the rats are now fighting a lot. One of them is covered in cuts - a few on the back, but loads of the face and neck. None of the others are cut. We think we know which one she is fighting with (one is a hermaphrodite and the bottom of the ladder). What can we do to stop this? They have lived happily together for years, so what can we do now, to stop the fighting?


----------



## rattiemum86 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi there........could you maybe seperate the one being beaten up from the others and introduce again to the one you think is hurting her slowly on neutral ground and build it up that way? I dont really know what else to suggest other than try going back to basics and starting intro's again or filling their cage to the brim with toys and hammocks and stuff to give them something else to focus attention on and monitor them carefully..........i have 24 rats currently and they are in 2 groups.....1 girl mischief and 1 boy mischief! I have 11 girls together and 13 boys together and have never had any issues!!! I hope my suggestions help you and your girls stop fighting xxx


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

We have never had any issues with them before, it is only since Ceridwen and Blondie died. The cage is 5ft tall, with 5 levels, hammock, toys, little house. They have food on different levels, plus 2 litter trays on different levels. Trouble is, although we think we know which one it is, we aren't sure as we never see or hear anything, and sometimes they will all be separate, whilst other times they will all be curled up together sleeping. It's just such a sudden thing. We can separate them, but then one would be left on her own, which we don't want to do as they become very depressed.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

you've got problems because the alpha rats have died, the remaining ones are fighting for dominance, the bottom of the rung rat may be being picked due to her social standing, rats can act like kids sometimes, be very cruel for stupid reasons. I would suggest either taking out the one that's being bullied or the one that is doing the most bullying.

I would also give your cage a thorough clean and disinfect before putting the ratties back in. Try and get rid of any old rat smells, wash any fabric/rope toys.

Separate them for a few weeks, make sure you get the lone rat out for as much playtime as the other 2, alternate who gets out first. when reintroducing them after a few weeks make sure it's not in the cage, do it on a secure floor or table or in the bath etc wherever it is you have playtime. keep it relatively free of clutter/toys have their favourite toys dotted about and sit down with them and make them play with you. Do this for about a week before trying them in the same cage again.

if fighting breaks out during playtime, say NO, flip the aggressor on it's back, hold it there gently and let it wriggle out, do this everytime they fight, but only to the aggressor. If it's one in particular and doesn't stop fighting put it back in the cage and continue playing with the other 2.

Rats can handle being on their own as long as you give them lots of attention and there is no other way around it. they know why they are alone and why you have separated them, you are honorary alpha rat, so as long as they get attention from you they shouldn't get depressed, keep the cages a few inches apart to avoid fighting through the bars that way they're not totally alone when you're not there.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

OK, after watching them for fighting etc and having no change (she looks worse, much worse) we took her to the vets (one of the other rats has a tumour and is being assessed for surgery). They said that they aren't fighting wounds. She must have been scratching and cut the skin, and then got an infection, which has caused blisters to form under the skin and then burst. We have antibiotics to kill off the bacteria, so hopefully we will see a reaction soon. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------

